# Baccarat Casino Vintage Corona Cigar Review - Mild and Sweet (Like my first Love)



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is mild, but goes well with about any adult beverage. I smoked mine with a good "sippin whiskey" and the black dogs around an October ca...

Read the full review here: Baccarat Casino Vintage Corona Cigar Review - Mild and Sweet (Like my first Love)


----------

